# That's gonna be a year.



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey all,
Well I think some of you have know that I'll be there (the US) for academic education for a year. Hopefully, I'll be there again after that.
But first, I have been woried. Now I have a 100 gal community tank with plants and 2 bettas in 2 cubes plu, I have a garden pond and a turtle tank with 2 guys. When I leave I really really dunno how to handle them. About the 2 bettas. I'll try my best to find a way to bring them along. But I really doubt that. And the community... what shall I do before giving them to my parents? Should I remove th plants? Causr they're not goanna maintain them. And what are the things that (well, basic I think) I should write down and hand them? Is all about water changes and simple maintaince enough?
About the ponds and the turtle tank. I think they'll be all okay. But I am really worried about the community tank. And the betta... if there's no way. I must sell or give them away to the LFS, something that I really hate to do! Like selling my kids away!

Well, sorry my passage is messy and poorly-organized, please understand and give me your advice, it could be other ways you think of or you've tried.

Thanks for either reading or help!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well first, I hope you enjoy your stay in the U.S.  secondly, i was also let them know about signs of illness such as lethargy, scratching, you know what i mean. (atleast i hope) and what to do about it. Just in case


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well... but the basic steps to maintain... it takes me years to understand the basic knowledge... how can I tech them in a day or two?


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*Teaching parents*

Hi,

My family has always been helpful to me when I was unable to take of my tanks for one reason or another. Assuming your parents at least don't mind taking care of them, things may go better than you think.

The first thing I would do is write up the basics yourself. A short, to the point guide of what to do, and what to look for as far as problems. Writing it yourself instead of just handing them a book assures that it will be written in a way that they will clearly understand, since you know how things need to be presented to them.

I would also start making them do things like feeding and water changes before I left. This will give them practice and experience under your supervision before you leave. I would start slowly doing this about a month before I left.

Making things easier where possible could also take some of the chore out of it. For instance, you may want to consider using a timer for the lights, instead of asking your parents to turn on and off the lights every day. It seems like nothing to us, but it could be a bother to someone else.

Finally, if you keep in frequent contact while you are away, you will be available both to ask questions to and answer them.

As long as there is willingness on both sides, I think things should go pretty well. But don't be too harsh either if they make an honest mistake. We all do. 

Hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah that helps  Thanks
Well agree! I'll soon write a to-do list with a schedule (time line) with it. But what I am worried is that. Sticking to a schedule is not always good. Bad things may happen and you must fix the schedule and handle the situation. However, I think it's the only way...

About the automatic device.... I can't find here but I think I can add to the timeline...

I will be keeping contact with them!  

Good news: A friend of mine has agreed to adopt the 2 bettas. Or one and my mom keeps one. As Betta is not as tricky as the big tank. Well, basically, they're the same difficulty but I think mom and dad can handle Fish_doc, my dad has experiences in keeping bettas. I may increase the size of fish_doc's tank and add some plants in and run a small filter.

So thanks very much, you guys are very helpful! If you have more ideas, please submit. I'm listening out.

Again, thanks for your time and support,


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

To where in the US are you coming?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> To where in the US are you coming?


Currently, I don't know, but the organazation will soon arrange that. What I know now is that I'd not go to Alaska or Haiwaii


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah... as soon as I know, I'll announce up here. You'll be the very first to know!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also refer them to this site! We can most likely help them if they speak and write english like you do.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Also refer them to this site! We can most likely help them if they speak and write english like you do.


Oh dear, they can write and read but not really well. Besides that we have tons of temrs (fishy terms) but I think I and my family will be in touch so if they need help, I'll ask around  Thanks for your your kind thoughs...

PS: Heading the LFS today, gotta remove all the plants and replace with fake ones (Not nice but they can't handle live ones) and a friend of mine has given me a 40 gal so we can put 1 of the 2 bettas in (the bigger, the safer) and I'll give another one to a friend of mine hope that he'll be doing well 

So any idea on the fake plants? Is it safe to replace them the whole?

Thanks again.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hokay, so I redid the tank. I removed all the live plants and remove most of the gravel so I could add the fake ones. Ouch! But it's the only way. It was really murky! The water has been like from a swamp! I was really worried that the fish may die. Luckily, it all settled down now and it's crystal clear again. I'm gonna partially 'redo' some more... like tomorrow, syphon out a part of the tank and remove most of the the gravel at that zone... and so on until I finish the tank. That should be really hard but that's what I'm gonna do.
So is my plan ok? Any suggestion?
Thanks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

All good now  it's crystal clear...
Hey wonder if my next year will be like this:









WOW! You notice that? That's my 1000th post!   
Cheers.......!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha cool, congratulations!! i like the screenshot :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol thanks... Oh no longer 1000


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just try and catch me.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected]_doc beware, I do 2 km running everyday he he


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, But I have 4 cars with full tanks of gas. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Yea, But I have 4 cars with full tanks of gas. LOL


wow thats expensive, haha


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea the jeep gets like 10 mpg. Its a 1978 with a 304-8 cylinder - 4 wheel drive. 
The mustang convertable fun and a car you never drive for anything but pleasure.
Then the two work cars. Our saturn and sundance. both dependable and so/so on gas.


----------

